# 245dt clutch



## ctdtjs (Sep 6, 2011)

after doing some work yesterday
It wouldnt go in gear without grinding
and while clutch is pushed in seems like it is not fully released
is clutch bad or need adjusting 
just dont seem like adjustment would not change if its always worked good

help!!!!!!


----------

